# Info wanted on ex MSC tugs



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi,
I am seeking information on the 'Onset' ex 'MSC Onset' of 1948, sold to Holyhead Towing in 1975 and provisionally named 'Afon Las' and then 'Afon Wen'.

I believe HTC bought two of these tugs - can anyone provide further details?

Jonty


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Jonty,

Pic of her at http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery K-P/Old Ships M/slides/MSC Onset-01.html

Chris


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Chris,

Yes, I know - and I added it and that Davie Tait deleted it!

Rigtly so - it was from another website!

Jonty


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

OH dear


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

No, quite rightly so - I did do it in a rush and posted it and Davie was ultra quick on the response and in the right. No worries!

Jonty


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

I've seen a picture of this tug on another site towing a barge, I cannot remember which site.

Andrew.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Hope this helps.

-------------------------------------

(sisterships: M.S.C. ONSET, ONWARD, PANTHER, PUMA, QUARRY, QUEST, RANGER, ROVER)
Registered: LR56-57:68620 /LR66-67:732839
IMO 7328396 /(GBR)ON 169075 /(TUR)ON 5509
154 GRT, L30,48m(26,93), B7,62m(7,37), D3,118m(2,75) (94'4"x25'5"x12')
2 fpp, 2x diesel 2tew 4cyl Crossley, 1200bhp total, sp 11,5kn
re-engined 1980 2x diesel 2tew V12cyl GM Detroit type 12V-149, 2500bhp-1828kW total

M.S.C. ONSET
1948: Built by "Henry Robb Ltd" at Leith (GBR) (YN 370)
1948: delivered to "MSC - Manchester Ship Canal Co Ltd" at Manchester (GBR)
1973: To "Holyhead Towing Co Ltd" at Holyhead, Anglesey (GBR), renamed ONSET, then AFON WEN
(GBR flag, ON 169075, c/s GJRH)
1976: To "Sondora Shipping Co", renamed KOCABAS
(PAN flag, ON 5509, c/s TC4499, 154 GRT, 126 NRT)
1980: re-engined 2x diesel 2 tew V12cyl GM Detroit type 12V-149, 2500bhp-1828kW total
1983: To "Patena Sailing Ltd"
1987: To "STFA - Sezai Turkes Feyzai Akkaya Construction Co" at Istanbul (TUR)
(TUR flag, ON 5509, c/s TC4499)
1990: renamed KOCABAS I
200x: (TUR flag, ON 5509, c/s TC4499, 180 GRT, 54 NRT)
2005: still in service


-------------------------------------

Riverman


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Riverman,

Ta!

Jonty


----------

